# anxiety/tapes



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I just started the tapes(CDs) - it is my understanding that you are to only listen to the track listed for the day and only once that day. I am cool with that - please let me know if I am supposed to be doing it differently.Is there any track in particular I can listen to on a day like today - duirng the day (I play mine at nighttime when I crash)- this is a highly stressful day - and I want to try to take the anxiety level down...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think track 2, the first one you do after the Intoduction would be a good general I'm stressed out and need to relax track to listen to.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

srhackett, you have it right. You can listen to the same side twice a day if you feel motivated, so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

